# ,   !!!

## Skystalker

!!!!!!!

 :      "      " (-), ,. 
 :  24, . 25.    !!! 
     !!!  5          . 
 :
     .    .    ,   .       "",  .               .
    .                .         .  ,      .      ()   (  )   :     . 
       .  .         .      .

----------

,     .   amway     intway .        .       ,    .

----------


## Meladon

-

----------

"    ,   "

----------


## laithemmer

..,,... ...    ,...
ϳ          "" ,          ,    !
   ,   :  ,  ,    .  :        ,    .       ,    Ϻ...

----------


## Odo

> ,     .   amway     intway .        .       ,    .

         .    ? ,

----------


## Ihor

.....
          ?       ?

----------


## aneisha

,     
  ,       . , ,  - .

----------

> ,       . , ,  - .

           .     ,    .        .

----------


## aneisha

,

----------


## Stanley*

> ,.

     !   ! , ,        ,    "    "  "   ".

----------


## rust

,    5       .

----------


## Def

-    .     .

----------


## lan

> .   ,       ?

      ,          -  ,    - .  -    . *     -  .*     .     ?    ,  ,     ,  ,    -    ,      ,   .  , ,                (, ),      ,   - .     

> .     ,    ,    .    .      ... ,           .     . , ,    .

      ?    ,     .    .     ,     ,  , , ,       .     

> .       .

      .           .      ,  .

----------


## erazer

> -    .     .

      .   ,        -       .

----------


## Sir_2006

> -

  ,    - .   

> ,          -  ,    -

     .    .

----------


## erazer

> ,    - .  
>    .    .

  .   -   -?

----------


## Sir_2006

> .   -   -

   , ?  ?

----------


## lan

> ,    - .

  .      .    .       ,        ,     :"* -    ,  .   .*"   

> .    .

    ?! , .         .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?! , .         .

   :
, , .

----------


## lan

> , ?  ?

   !!!   ,       " "   ?       , , ,    - .   ,       ,     -     ?    ,    "-"       (,      20%)?        .  ,    ""?    ,  . ,    (, , )?       (  ),    .     " "?   

> :
> , , .

  , ,  ().   -   ?       ,  .

----------


## Sir_2006

> !!!

      .
        .
,    ,         

> *, ,  ()*.   -

    .   .
   .

----------


## lan

> .
>         .
> ,    ,

         ,    .  ,  ,  "",   ,  . 
 ,    . ,  ,         .    

> .   .
>    .

     !!!  -  !     . ,   (!)    "" -      - .   ,   .         ,   .    ,    ,     . 
  " " -  ? -     .  ""    -  .     " "  ,  (  )  ?  
 ,        .    ""  "".

----------


## Sir_2006

*lan*,   ?   

> ,  "",   ,  .

  ,    ,     . 
  

> -   -?

   :   

> , ?  ?

  ,      ,   , ,   ,     ,     .
    ?   

> !!!   ,       " "   ?

      "",       ?
:   

> , ,  ().   -   ?

     ?   ? 
,  , , ,   ,     http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...B3%D0%B8%D1%8F   

> !!!  -  !

     ,   .

----------


## lan

*Sir_2006*    ,      .           (    ,     ).  
       ,      : "     ".      "".      ?  ""  ""?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ""  "".

      ?      , - .      .     .
,    ,      ...

----------


## lan

> ?      , - .

    .        

> ,    ,      ...

     ,     ,      . ,      ,  ,   - ,     .     .    ,    "     " .        "" ()  "" () .         .     "". -   ""    ,  "" -  "".
     -     .
   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,      .

  , ,      ...   

> ,      , **

     -,   - ...   

> .

      ,  -

----------


## lan

> -,   - ...

  ? - - ?  
   ,     ,             (      "").

----------


## erazer

> , ?  ?

               ?
,  ,       .  ,   .

----------


## Lera

> .      .    .       ,        ,     :"* -    ,  .   .*"

        .  -       ,   -   .        .   

> , ,      ?  : 1, 2, 3  ..

    ,  ,  , -       ,   -  .    ""       ,       .

----------


## lan

> .  -       ,   -   .        .

    ""  "".       .   ""      Sir2006,    .   -           .     -   ,      .           .     

> 

     ,  ,      .        ,  . :    

> ""

      ? ...  ,        .     .  , " "     ,  .       

> ,  ,  , -       ,   -  .

      "  "     (   ),  , .    ,      .   (,    )   ,     .    "  ",     .

----------


## Lera

> ? ...

      -  . 
      ?    ...  

> "  "     (   ),  , .    .   (,    )   ,     .    "  "     .

    -     ))
1.          .          . 
2. , ...   , ...  .     . 
3.   -     ,.   " "      -  +      .     

> , " "     ,  .

   ,      ?   ..., ,

----------


## Sir_2006

> ""  "".       .   ""      Sir2006,    .  * -   *        .

   -          

> (      "").

  , .  ,  ,     .    ? ?  

> .

     ,  ,  ,          ?  ,

----------


## Lera

> -           .

  ....   -?... 
-         ,        )))

----------


## lan

> -

      !   ,    ""   ? 
"    -  !"    

> , .  ,  ,     .    ? ?

     99% ""  .
     -         (..     ,    )     ""   , - ""      

> ,  ,  ,          ?  ,

   ,   ,     .           ,    .  ,   ,   .    
, .  ,  ,     .    ? ?
   ,  ,  ,          ?  ,  [/QUOTE] 
Lera,       .       .        .       -    .         ,         .
   -      ,      .    .   

> ....   -?... 
> -         ,        )))

   ,   .   ,     "" .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

   ,       .         .      !

----------


## lan

> ,       .         .      !

     ,      . -...       . 
    ,       .

----------


## Lera

> Lera,       .

            .)))  

> .        .
>        -    .         ,         .

        ,    ?      .  
 -           ))      .   

> 

           ,  -  .     - -       

> ,   .   ,     "" .

      ,  **   ,    .

----------


## Paulsen

> ,  **   ,    .

  ,      ,     ,    ))

----------


## Lera

> ,      ,     ,    ))

  /       - ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,

----------


## Lera

: 
"   ".
 .   ,      .     ,             .      -   .           ,    .     . 
 "  ".
    ,    .       . ,   -  .     .
 90-  XX .           "  " (  - "  "). 
"  ".
  .     .  ,     ,      .      ,      . 
" ".
    ,  .        .    . 
"   ".
   ,  ,     .          , ,   .     - "  !". 
"".
   ,   - .  - , , -  .        . 
"- "".
   ,  "" -          .          ().  ,      "",    . 
"".
   . ,     .        "".  ""  ,     .  ""   . 
" " (-).
   -.

----------

:)

----------


## rasta-koy

> "  ".

  ,     :- ))

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

